# Pressure washing help



## robbiepepper (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi, may be a dumb question but when using a pressure washer and changing from detergent to rinsing, do you empty/drain the detergent tank first?
Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Shouldn't need to, any detergent will soon be removed from hose after you change over.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If your talking about snow from you remove the snow Rome bottle and refit the standard pressure lance to rinse


----------



## robbiepepper (Apr 4, 2017)

To explain a little further, my washer has an in built tank, so I first rinse with no detergent in tank, add detergent to tank and wash, but then do I need to empty the in buuilt detergent to rinse again, or do I just keep washing until detergent tank is empty :?


----------

